# Joining the family! Glock 21 .45acp



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

I've been jumping back and forth, up and down and back and forth again but I finally purchased my first pistol, a glock 21. The deciding factor was that i wanted a .45acp. I went from colt 1911, to ruger p90, to kimber tle/II to usp .45 and finally I got a steal on a glock 21 and feel in love. Its a new-in-box/preowned from a reputable collector so all I had to do was have it transfered. Now... 10 days of pain. $450+40 consignment fees. $490 out the door, Im happy. My next step is to start stacking up on ammo and learn to be accurate with it!:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well that's great Toopercentmilk. Sounds like you made a good deal for living in California. Just take your time to learn your pistol and enjoy it. Good luck.


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

I can't wait to start shooting my new steel! (theres steel in there somewhere) I've been researching to find affordable .45acp online but the cheapest I can find is at cheaperthandirt and theyre backordered. I have a couple boxes of lawman sitting around but since I now own a .45 I want to start shipping the stuff in, in bulk. I think blazer brass looks like a good buy usually, I don'twant to risk it with the aluminum casing blazer even though its considerably cheaper.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I stay away from Aquilla,Amerc, and Aluminum. They are junk in my book and cause more trouble than their worth. Now let the flaming begin. I know others might disagree but that's OK. I said it and I am sticking to it. Good luck to you Toopercentmlk and have fun.


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

I just ordered one 50rd box of Magtech, Wolf and Blazer alu. 230grain. All were economically priced and I'll make a decision from those options to what I want to stock up on, then Ill buy in bulk. Wolf claims that their polymer coating promotes more reliable feeding and extends shelf life... what is that all about?(its also the cheapest on sportsmansguide at around $11 btw)


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

If you're in southern CA, then you should check out the local gun shows. I go to the one in Glendale and stock up on ammo, targets and cleaning stuff.

Great choice!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Grats it's a nice piece. I have the 21C and had a hard time hitting with it so I put a 3.5lb trigger pull connector with an upgraded firing pin and spring and WOW it's sweet. Most find it just right out of the box too. Enjoy


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

My ten days is up tomorrow! Well now actually but the guy doesn't open up shop for some hours from now  Im going to at least do a feild strip, clean and lube before I fire it but that may have to wait till monday since this weekend isn't going to allow for such fun.


----------



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

be sure to give us a range report!


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

I just put 200 rounds through it yesterday, magtech, blazer and just a few federal hydra-shock hollowpoints. The gun was amazing, smooth and short 5lb DA trigger pull. A lighter trigger was definately not a necessity though may be a near future project.

The gun shot very nicely, Im no pro, though I am able to make various remarks about the gun.

*The gun is very light so I felt a lot of the recoil though it didnt effect the handling since it seemed to have a *very low bore axis*. There was little tendancy to flip upwards . My groupings were impressive for my level of marksmanship, I will work on being more consistant.

*All three of the ammo brands worked nicely though Im going to stay away from the aluminum cased blazer, I had no FTF or FTE with it but the spent casings seemed noticably out of round which struck me as frightening. Magtech will now be my "buy in bulk" ammo in this caliber. An extra couple of dollars is worth it, especially in a new gun.

* The grips were a little too big for my friend who is about 5'5" and has appropriate sized hands, but the gun fits me well at a average-tall size of 6'0" medium frame. It is a very comfertable gun for me, I got used to the higher grip angle quickly opposed to the more ideal 1911 grip angle.

* We rented a sig 220 to compare, it wasn't the first time we've fired this gun btw. It had a higher bore-axis so it took longer for us to get our sights back on target, I'm sure a more skilled shooter wouldnt be affected by this but it was just something we noticed.

* The 220 was slimmer, though the recoil was felt more sharply. It only held 8 rounds while my G21 holds 10, 13 in other states.

I am very happy with my Glock 21 and will put many rounds through it to become ultra comfertable with it. I am not glock biased, I was searching for a number of .45acp handguns and this glock 21 was the first steal I got, so I picked it up.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like your doing a fine job. So far as it being a Glock don't pay that no mind as long as you like it and you are shooting good with it that's all that counts. Before I started to load my own I shot a lot of Magtech and I never had any problems with it. Good luck.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice review. I'm more like your friend in terms of the G21 grip being too big for me. I'm content with my G35.

Thanks for sharing and welcome to the club!


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

Update:

Since my purchase I've put a couple hundred more rounds a month through the gun. I'm now very comfertable with it, though I could use more practice to get tighter groups. I'm having lots of fun since I got that reset thing down pretty well.

The thing I'm wondering is if I should get a Trigger Pull Connector to reduce the pull to *3.5lbs instead of the standard 5lb pull.*
I found this one on Sportsmansguide, is it true that I don't need anything else to let it work? Or is that just bare minimum? I'd really like to reduce the trigger pull for target shooting.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Glockmiester*

Troopercentmlk: Sir; "Glockmiester" for your Glock needs. He worked for 'Glock' for many years with a most 'responsible' understanding of Glocks.
Read his stuff. It will make sense.:smt083

I use the 'drop in trigger kit' My next unit will have the 'drop in kit'
Shoot quality ammo; you will be good to go.:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent range report! Congrats on being a perceptive shooter and immediately recognizing the benefits of a low bore axis and proper trigger reset technique. By the way, guns with low bore axes will always have less muzzle flip than guns with higher bore axes, other things being equal - it's just simple physics.

I, too, find the 21 too big for my dainty, girly little hands, but they're great if you have bigger mitts.

For range shooting, the 3.5 pound connector is fine. I am not sure I'd add it to a gun used for defense, though. I second the recommendation on Glockmeister. He's my go-to guy for all things Glock (www.glockmeister.com). I am very lucky that my home is less than ten minutes from his shop!


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the link Mike, and neophyte.

I went shooting after class today and talked to the guys at the range, we somewhat concluded that I shouldn't modifying the trigger on THIS particular pistol since I'm looking for a 1911, glock 34 or some other fun 9mm for target shooting. That means that my glock21 would primarily be a defense/shtf gun. 

Keeping a home defense gun and especially a duty gun "factory stock" would be a good idea, I'll read up on that glockmeister stuff in regards to the glock34.

And after another 200 rounds today of blazerbrass, totalling approx. 1000rds total through the gun, I've had no ftf/fte.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

Baldy said:


> I stay away from Aquilla,Amerc, and Aluminum. They are junk in my book and cause more trouble than their worth. Now let the flaming begin. I know others might disagree but that's OK. I said it and I am sticking to it. Good luck to you Toopercentmlk and have fun.


what kind of problems do you think aluminum causes baldy?:?::?:
i have been using blazer aluminum for some time now w/no problems, in three of my guns.


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

toopercentmlk said:


> I've been jumping back and forth, up and down and back and forth again but I finally purchased my first pistol, a glock 21. The deciding factor was that i wanted a .45acp. I went from colt 1911, to ruger p90, to kimber tle/II to usp .45 and finally I got a steal on a glock 21 and feel in love. Its a new-in-box/preowned from a reputable collector so all I had to do was have it transfered. Now... 10 days of pain. $450+40 consignment fees. $490 out the door, Im happy. My next step is to start stacking up on ammo and learn to be accurate with it!:smt1099


Congradulations!! I love my G-21. They are a great weapon.
Scott


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

Consider reloading your own ammo. You'll save in the long run, or at least shoot more for less $$.
:smt023


----------

